
HaxeDevelop: A Haxe IDE on Windows - doppp
http://haxedevelop.org/
======
sspiff
Haxe developers on other platforms may want to look at KodeStudio[1], a fork
of Visual Studio Code for Haxe development.

Focuses mostly on Kha, but general Haxe editing and IDE features are planned
as well.

[1] [http://kode.tech/kode-studio-16-1/](http://kode.tech/kode-studio-16-1/)

~~~
giancarlostoro
Was about to ask why it needs to be a fork and saw your link answers that
question, thanks. I'm not sure what Kha is though is my only other question,
might want to add a (quick) description for others who may not know as well.
I'm guessing it's some sort of game development framework though?

~~~
sudoestegames
Kha is game framework for the haxe language. It can be used for other things
like multimedia aplications. Kha can build apps for many different targets
(thanks do Haxe), like windows, mac, linux, android, ios, html5, flash and
others (see
[https://github.com/KTXSoftware/Kha](https://github.com/KTXSoftware/Kha) and
the wiki). It has support for 2d and 3d, and vulkan is being add. Kha is very
simple and portable, usually the users use its functions or build a engine on
top of it.

------
superskierpat
I remember convincing my teacher to let me use haxe instead of flash for a
multimedia course. It went pretty well (Got an A) and it allowed me to use vim
(with the vaxe plugin)

Heres the game: [https://github.com/Superpat/haxefighting-
game](https://github.com/Superpat/haxefighting-game)

~~~
jdonaldson
Awesome! I wrote the vaxe plugin, glad to hear it was useful.

Vaxe has some new long term plans. I wanted to improve it, but couldn't move
forward with viml, or python. Instead, I'm working on a new lua target for
Haxe, and will focus on lua support for vim/neovim in the near future.

[http://wwx.silexlabs.org/2016/](http://wwx.silexlabs.org/2016/)

~~~
superskierpat
Cool! I've mostly switched to neovim these days (Even wrote a blog post about
it: [http://patrickmarchand.com/posts/neovim-
tuto.html](http://patrickmarchand.com/posts/neovim-tuto.html))

Thanks for the good work.

~~~
ust
Thanks for the link, I see that you're using deoplete, how good is it for
python? For me it doesn't really work..

~~~
superskierpat
Hmm havent done any python since I've installed it, have you tried using it in
conjuncture with jedi-vim?

------
tangue
If you're interested in Haxe you might check Quaxe [1]. It's still a work in
progress but basically all UI specified in html5, styled in CSS and compiled
to native.

[1] [http://quaxe.org/](http://quaxe.org/)

~~~
luchadorvader
this looks really cool but have there been any recent updates or is the source
code anywhere I can look at?

~~~
tangue
The Swift implementation has been updated a few days ago :
[https://github.com/therealglazou?tab=repositories](https://github.com/therealglazou?tab=repositories)
but I had to admit it progress slowly and seems to be a single man project.

------
dlbucci
This is a custom distribution of FlashDevelop, which I loved working with when
I had a PC. I still prefer working on a Unix-like OS, but I would recommend
this to anyone developing on Windows!

------
tluyben2
I hoped they had written this in Haxe itself but it is Flashdevelop written in
c#?

~~~
giancarlostoro
I think both projects are forks of MonoDevelop.

~~~
larsiusprime
Close; -- but FlashDevelop is not a fork of MonoDevelop.

HaxeDevelop, however, _is_ a fork of FlashDevelop, mostly a light rebranding
given how much momentum has switched from Flash to Haxe. (Many people didn't
know how many Haxe features FlashDevelop had, for instance).

~~~
giancarlostoro
Are you sure? It always looked like MonoDevelop (before it looked like
Xamarin) to me... Guess I thought wrong then, but it's interesting both are in
C# at least.

------
SunShiranui
This is nice, but for me it's never going to be a good option since it doesn't
have any native Linux support...

~~~
Mikeb85
Thankfully there is Vim w/ Vaxe, and a decent Atom plugin as well.

------
chipsy
It's a rebrand of Flashdevelop (with cruft stripped out). We're still waiting
for the ultimate Haxe IDE-in-Haxe...

------
insulanian
It's been awhile since I saw .NET 3.5 Windows Forms application featured on
HN. Interesting decision considering the fact that .NET 3.5 is EOL-ed in 2011.
They're probably targeting people using Win7.

------
bshimmin
This was a nice trip down memory lane, first to FlashDevelop and then to FDT
(which is what my team always used to use) - it's actually rather nice to see
that both are still being actively developed.

------
nickmain
IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition has a decent Haxe plugin.

~~~
codesushi42
Seconded. Works well enough for Mac.

------
nathanb
"Build and develop cross-platform applications using this application that
only works on one platform"

------
zimbatm
> Build and debug cross platform

but only on windows :p

~~~
bnegreve
Haxe is a cross plaftform language [1], Haxe develop is just an IDE it seems.

[1] [http://haxe.org/](http://haxe.org/)

